

Facebook's feed technology. - vala4005

Will facebook, ever implement friendfeeds realtime code; as it relates to feeds? Its been over a year since the inquisition...
======
alexknight
As far as I know, they have already borrowed quite a bit of Friendfeed's
ideas, however, I can't vouch for how much code was actually re-used. While
not real-time, the current newsfeed does update almost in real-time when new
posts are made. Would love to see real-time commenting.

